# Blast and cruise....



## Sterolized (Feb 25, 2012)

Blast and cruise... Blast and cruise... 

I heard the shit sooo many times now. I wanna hear from all u guys on what u think the best way to blast and cruise is. Dosage and for how long?

Discuss...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

High dose then low dose forever. I'm in my mid forties and on HRT so recovery is not an option anymore.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 25, 2012)

750-1000mg of test a week for 16-20 weeks, 250mg for 4-6 weeks, repeat. I'm like Heavy, never have "normal" test levels again at my age.


----------



## kbordner (Feb 25, 2012)

Same here 55 years old. Cycle Test Blend/Tren or NPP with Dbol or Anadrol or T-bol 12 weeks then cruise Test E for 6 weeks at 250 then lift off!


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Feb 25, 2012)

same as above, pretty simple really


----------



## mooner (Feb 25, 2012)

completely agree.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Sep 24, 2012)

sorry to bring up old thread, but for those who blast/cruise do you HCG and at what doses?


Thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 24, 2012)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> sorry to bring up old thread, but for those who blast/cruise do you HCG and at what doses?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You can. 500iu HCG twice weekly to restore ITT levels.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Sep 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You can. 500iu HCG twice weekly to restore ITT levels.



Heavy

is HCG necessary? I am finished having kids, got fixed. or are there other concerns that i should be wary of?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 24, 2012)

Im not trying to step on Heavy;'s toes by answering but I find I fell much better when I run 250ius hcg 2x/week. Im cruising on 225mgs/test and 150mgs/deca per week. have been for 4 months. I will be doing either 2 longer blasts per year or 3 shorter blast / year. HCG and low dise ai became a staple to my cruise about 2 months in and both made a big difference in the way i feel. Also of note I started then when I got bloodowrk. Imo bloodwork is essential to a good safe cruise. You really (or at least i really) feel much better when I can keep all my #'s close to in line even when cruising. JMO


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 24, 2012)

28, no kids. Blasting and cruising. I know people that have been blasting for a year and on top of that blasting on Tren for a year and still get some a girl pregnant. There is all ways a chance, but I guess I am rolling the dice with it. I plan on having a kid next year... If its not working, then I will finally PCT get on HCG and Clomid and give that a try. I have never had issues with my body shrinking or sex drive so we will see what happens. Worst case I convince my wife to have sex multiple times every day because were trying to have a kid... No more im to tired. I will just say let me plant my damn seed then you can go to sleep.


----------



## 5thou (Sep 24, 2012)

Won't that be a pretty tough PCT if you have been cruising that long? I do however like the idea you will pitch to your wife!


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 24, 2012)

I blast and cruised for a year a couple years ago and came off no pct. I actually kept most my size and strength. My libido was low for a couple months but still decent. One thing I did really notice is I slept a lot when I came off. I kinda liked that tho. I was 25 at the time too. I wouldn't recommend it but I came back 100%.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm considering a cruise after this cycle, I'm 56.
I know heavy, Vic and a few others have recommended it for me for years but I hadnt made that decision at that time.
I will be on cycle for three months so I have a while to make that decision.
If so I think about 300mgs test every five days is what I have in mind. 
Since test half is about 10 days I feel that would work better than the once a week idea.
I may even go to the point of a complete and a bit longer PCT after this cycle and then cruise. Still doing some research.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)

22 years old and blasting and cruising for about 9 months because fuck being a mortal


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 24, 2012)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> Heavy
> 
> is HCG necessary? I am finished having kids, got fixed. or are there other concerns that i should be wary of?



Its not needed in your case brother.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Sep 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Its not needed in your case brother.



Thanks for the help


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 25, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> I'm considering a cruise after this cycle, I'm 56.
> I know heavy, Vic and a few others have recommended it for me for years but I hadnt made that decision at that time.
> I will be on cycle for three months so I have a while to make that decision.
> If so I think about 300mgs test every five days is what I have in mind.
> ...


  Mid forties here and in PCT.  Not planning TRT.


----------



## Junkboxer (Sep 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You can. 500iu HCG twice weekly to restore ITT levels.



sheeit, im doing 500is;s 3x/week when im cruising at 200mg/week of cyp. is that too much?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 26, 2012)

It probably wont hurt, but it's not really necessary. I believe hcg will also increase levels of aromatase and testosterone so you may need more ai. I don't think that dose is unsafe as far as becoming desensitized to lh though


----------

